# Can we bar scammers from this site?



## Bill4728 (Sep 13, 2006)

When we find a scammer who has used info from this site to try to scam a Tugger, (like in this thread ) can we bar all access to this site from that IP address? 

If what I'm suggesting isn't possible is there any thing we can do to limit scammers impact?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

There is little anybody can do, short of forcing everybody to register before providing access to ANYTHING on the site.

When you post an ad you are advised that many scammers prey on sellers of timeshares.  We have warnings and articles in the Advice section.  What else would you suggest?


----------



## mamiecarter (Oct 1, 2006)

*Who's a scammer?*

How do you tell a scammer from just a jerk?


----------

